# The "Dayhiker"



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, good news for all of you who are interested in "The Dayhiker".
I will be marketing these now, and Tom has agreed to make them. They will be labeled and numbered and both the BB logo and the name "Dayhiker" will be on each frame. The first production run will be made of premium-grade ash, as in the photos. This is great news, as much interest has been expressed in these little beauties. The price will be $35, shipping within the U.S.A. included. 
Just pm me (dayhiker)


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent! Put me down for one.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice save!!!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice! I just don't have enough money for all those nice cattys!


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Why the price increment?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Inflation!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

this is great news....


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

nice! glad to see you are making them again


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm happy to see you and tom working together to put them out.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> Why the price increment?


See if you can guess, Sam. You're a pretty bright lad, aren't you?


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Compensation for mental anguish.







I'm happy with the price, looks good to me.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I think that sounds bout right.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

These are going to be nice slingshots.
Just like the origional Wham-0 slingshts...that were made of ash. I bet many people still have theirs. I do. 
The wood itself is hard. Baseball bats are made from it.
I have been shooting the prototype, and with the low fork height, and the ergo hand hold....
I cant see how a fork hit will happen?
I have been shooting (my favorite) a 3/8 steel ball from it, and it is fast and accurate.
Like Bill said..We are only going to start out with a dozen to see if people like them.
I think it is a fair deal compared to some customs going for much more money.
We will see if there is any interest.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> These are going to be nice slingshots.
> Just like the origional Wham-0 slingshts...that were made of ash. I bet many people still have theirs. I do.
> The wood itself is hard. Baseball bats are made from it.
> I have been shooting the prototype, and with the low fork height, and the ergo hand hold....
> ...


very cool Tom.. i am definitely looking forward to getting mine..







ti's a great looking slingshot and i'm sure more folks will want to check them out too...


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, there goes my instant untra-rare collector's item. LOL!

I'm happy to see them available again.Now I won't feel quite so guilty about banging mine up.

Henry


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Ah, Hiker wants a cut! Fair dos!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> Ah, Hiker wants a cut! Fair dos!


There, indeed you _are _a bright lad. Never doubted it.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Ah, Hiker wants a cut! Fair dos!


There, indeed you _are _a bright lad. Never doubted it.








[/quote]
Lol, it was my initial thought, I just dismissed it...


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

After this batch is gone would I still be able to request one as it might be after the first of the new year befor I can buy another SS.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Great slingshot and a very reasonable price. For the time it takes to make these, with the fine finish that Tom puts on all of his stuff, they should have a higher price tag. I think they are perfect for all kinds of shooting.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

got my "Dayhiker" today.. man, this is a nice little slingshot... another fine shooter from Tom.. what a great design too DH..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm having a blast shooting mine!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I'm having a blast shooting mine!


I should have posted this sooner, but my youngest son was hit by a car on his motorcycle on Sept 13, and between arranging the trip to North Carolina and leaving, my Bunny Buster Dayhiker (#2) arrived. It is a work of art, and an extremely nice shooter. I had almost no time to give it a workout, but did fire off a few rounds. When I get back to Panama in late November, I will probably hack out my own crude copy, because it is a great shooter and retire this beauty to a place of honor on my "Look at me" wall.

Kudos and thanks to Dayhiker for a wonderful design and to Bunny Buster for a flawless execution.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> I'm having a blast shooting mine!


I should have posted this sooner, but my youngest son was hit by a car on his motorcycle on Sept 13, and between arranging the trip to North Carolina and leaving, my Bunny Buster Dayhiker (#2) arrived. It is a work of art, and an extremely nice shooter. I had almost no time to give it a workout, but did fire off a few rounds. When I get back to Panama in late November, I will probably hack out my own crude copy, because it is a great shooter and retire this beauty to a place of honor on my "Look at me" wall.

Kudos and thanks to Dayhiker for a wonderful design and to Bunny Buster for a flawless execution.
[/quote]
Henry
I hope your son is ok.
Thanks for the kind words on the dayhiker.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes, how is your son doing, Henry? Glad you like the dayhiker. I still have it rigged the way Tom did. I got so used to the 1/2" gum rubber. Good luck with it.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My son is facing a long recovery and may not ever regain full use of his left leg. He was traveling about 65 mph, had just merged onto I40, when a car moving at about 85 cut into the right lane and rear ended him. He went into their windshield and was thrown into the median. NC uses a cable fence supported by steel posts to keep cars from crossing the median and one of those posts sliced his leg open from just below the groin to 4 inches below the knee. The femur was broken at the knee and a piece of it was not recovered. He has pins at the knee joint and a strange external metal brace pinned through the femur and shin holding it immobile. He won't know for months whether he will recover fully. I'm here to take care of him and get him to Dr appointments. etc.

He has a good attitude and counts himself lucky to be alive and more or less in one piece. Thanks for asking.

Henry


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All the best to him and you, Henry.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

I am very sorry. My wishes he gets better soon.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I would love to have one of these can you put me down for one please and PM me the price with postage to England


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

yikes.. sorry to hear that Henry.. i hope his recovery goes well..

take care.. you folks are in my thoughts...

mike


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Me too Henry, praying for your boys swift recovery


----------

